# First Wedding - Third Shooter



## Lyncca (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my first wedding to just tag-along.  The gal who let me go with her was really great.  Instead of trying to shadow her and get crappy shots of everyone looking elsewhere, I tried to shoot from different angles.  

I didn't always get the best location to shoot from, but at least I could use more of the pictures for my portfolio that way.  I was pretty nervous, but I'm fairly happy overall with my first efforts.

1. This is the only non-family shot that I got to get the bride all to myself 






2, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I know the heavy saturation doesn't work for everyone, but I kinda like it to look surreal sometimes.





4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.  First shot with new macro lens! 





9.


----------



## rub (Jun 9, 2009)

Fan-freakin-tastic stuff!  Like you said, the third shot wont work for everyone - including me.  But I can see the appeal for some.

Great work!


----------



## beni_hung (Jun 9, 2009)

Very, very nice! Very inspirational!


----------



## misol (Jun 9, 2009)

love the first one


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you all.  It was so much fun.  I can't wait until I get be more creative, but I'm trying to behave and not get ahead of myself 

I tend to jump in with both feet with anything I do, I thrive on learning new things.  I hope to get the Nikkor 80-200 2.8 in the next month.  Woot!


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Good shots, but #1 makes her head look HUGE and the face seems extremely pale. It looks almost as if the head was photoshopped onto someone else's body.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 10, 2009)

Super-saturation works for me. Very well done.  (Thanks for downsizing the watermark a little; it's far less intrusive now. ^.^ )

Oh, and again, well done. *tips hat*


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Super-saturation works for me. Very well done.  (Thanks for downsizing the watermark a little; it's far less intrusive now. ^.^ )
> 
> Oh, and again, well done. *tips hat*


 
I didn't change the watermark at all.  It is automatically applied in my client gallery, which is what I am linking to in these posts.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 10, 2009)

Some good shots in there, nice job.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 10, 2009)

Gotta love number 5!  Truly well done.  

6 too, is very nice....  combining the toast and the cake.  You might try plumbing the lines in this one.

-Pete


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2009)

Well done Lyncca, nice work!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, for being 'third in line' so to speak you got some amazing shots!

Nice work.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

Andrew Sun said:


> Some good shots in there, nice job.


 
Thanks!


Christie Photo said:


> Gotta love number 5! Truly well done.
> 
> 6 too, is very nice.... combining the toast and the cake. You might try plumbing the lines in this one.
> 
> -Pete


LOL, Does "plumbing the lines" mean its crooked? If so, thanks and yes I saw that after I processed it, just been too lazy to fix it yet.


tirediron said:


> Well done Lyncca, nice work!


Thanks again 



N0YZE said:


> Wow, for being 'third in line' so to speak you got some amazing shots!
> 
> Nice work.


 
It was fun, just had to be cautious to stay out of the other photographers' frame. It wasn't too big of a deal since I was constantly watching her anyway just to learn the flow of the wedding and what kind of things she was doing. I think the pictures are much more usable than "shadowing".


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

So, the biggest thing I was proud of at this wedding was my using Manual in the dark reception area. In Aperture priority, it was very bright on my subject and very dark anywhere around it. I think I got the ambient light balanced out pretty well. 

I use Aperture or Shutter priority most of the time since I am usually chasing around kids in various lighted areas (like a park) and don't have a ton of time to make exposure changes.

But, I use Manual mode when needed, which this case definitely needed. Any advice on that?


----------



## mcoppadge (Jun 10, 2009)

Which lens did you use for these?


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

I switched around quite a bit, but I believe 1-7 were with the 50mm, if not, some 35mm may be mixed in there.  #8 is for sure with the 105 macro and possibly #9.  If not, then #9 was with the 50mm.  I know I shot some full flower arrangements with the macro lens, just not sure which ones.

I'm not home or I could look at the EXIF data.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> Good shots, but #1 makes her head look HUGE and the face seems extremely pale. It looks almost as if the head was photoshopped onto someone else's body.


 
Hey Josh,
I was just looking at your signature.  You have a lot of expensive equipment "coming soon".  Did you win the lottery or is that a wish list??


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> > Good shots, but #1 makes her head look HUGE and the face seems extremely pale. It looks almost as if the head was photoshopped onto someone else's body.
> ...



Just been saving up for a while. I am trying to space it out some though.I got my 18-200 just a few weeks ago, and an SB-600 about a week ago, then I'll be ordering a new tripod/ball head soon which is another $5XX. After That, I'll start working on the really fun stuff in my signature. I just keep in there so I have a visual reference of where I am at vs. where I plan to be.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> Just been saving up for a while. I am trying to space it out some though.I got my 18-200 just a few weeks ago, and an SB-600 about a week ago, then I'll be ordering a new tripod/ball head soon which is another $5XX. After That, I'll start working on the really fun stuff in my signature. I just keep in there so I have a visual reference of where I am at vs. where I plan to be.


 
Sounds like my Amazon wishlist  It's full of things I can't afford yet! The 18-200 is really great for a walkaround lens or vacation.  I don't use it for anything professional, but still a very worthwhile investment I think, just for the convenience factor.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> > Just been saving up for a while. I am trying to space it out some though.I got my 18-200 just a few weeks ago, and an SB-600 about a week ago, then I'll be ordering a new tripod/ball head soon which is another $5XX. After That, I'll start working on the really fun stuff in my signature. I just keep in there so I have a visual reference of where I am at vs. where I plan to be.
> ...



Yeah, I got it for when I go offroading. Don't want to be switching lenses in such dusty situations. My plan is to purchase one item on my list each month until It's taken care of. However, I am a bit compulsive so it might take less time than that  A few things still need to be refined too... The 24-70 is backordered, I am not 100% sure on the D300 (vs. the D700 or D3 FX bodies), and a few other small uncertainties.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

The D3... I went and looked at the pricetag once.  Once I got off the floor, I decided the D300 and eventually the D700 would suit my purposes just fine!

I'm working on lenses now so that when I go up to the D700, I will be off running.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> The D3... I went and looked at the pricetag once.  Once I got off the floor, I decided the D300 and eventually the D700 would suit my purposes just fine!
> 
> I'm working on lenses now so that when I go up to the D700, I will be off running.



I think the D3 will be overkill for my current needs, and my future needs for quite some time for that matter. That's why I am thinking the D300 is good for now, then get the D3 when I become very serious. D300/D3 is a very popular combo among pro's. Either way, I am only buying FX lenses from now on, so the transition doesn't make me pay twice. Hence my $6,000 list of lenses.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 10, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> Lyncca said:
> 
> 
> > The D3... I went and looked at the pricetag once. Once I got off the floor, I decided the D300 and eventually the D700 would suit my purposes just fine!
> ...


 
Yea, me too on the FX.  Ouch, it is so painful!


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 11, 2009)

I say bonus points for using prime lenses. Cheaper, smaller, lighter, better. ^.^


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 14, 2009)

The shots outside are nice - but it seems when the transition was made to the inside we went into "auto" mode.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 14, 2009)

The shots inside and most outside were in full manual.  Even aperture priority made the subject very bright with a nearly black background.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 14, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> The shots inside and most outside were in full manual.  Even aperture priority made the subject very bright with a nearly black background.



I was talking technique/aesthetic not function.


----------



## enufced904 (Jun 23, 2009)

These are excellent.  They all look great!


----------



## SlimPaul (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! #5 is amazing! I love the colors! Do you mind sharing the exif for this shot?

Cheers,


----------



## henrycooke (Jul 4, 2009)

I love these. Especially 5. The comp, the colours, everything.


----------



## lotsoflove (Jul 9, 2009)

I loooooooove the third shot and I loooooooooove your coloring!


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for the new comments 



SlimPaul said:


> Wow! #5 is amazing! I love the colors! Do you mind sharing the exif for this shot?
> 
> Cheers,


 
I will try to remember to look at it at home where I have the software to do so and let you know.  I believe it was with my 50mm lens, can't remember the settings though.

I have another (tag-along) wedding this weekend that is indoors, so I hope to do well.


----------



## photographyfanatic (Jul 11, 2009)

I love 3 and 5!!! Great as usual!


----------



## doogan (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorgeous photos. You have what it takes.
(But I don't like that fence.)

-Bob
__________________________________
Child Photography


----------

